# Where there is no doctor



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

This is a companion post to Urinal Cakes thread. Buy the book "where there is no doctors" it covers a large variety of medical procedures in layman's terms. Everything from setting and splinting broken bones to delivering a baby. Plus lists of medicine and dosages.

Around $20 from Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Where-There-Is-No-Doctor/dp/0942364155

Another excellent one is the "survival medicine handbook" around $35 from Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0988872536/ref=pd_aw_fbt_14_img_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=0NSHGG0FPVZFKHDSR5YJ

These 2 books definitely belong on the shelf of any preppers library. Don't forget that many of the military medical books can be downloaded for free as well.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Another excellent book to have in a survival situation where it is impossible to get a doctor.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

another good book and it's free as a pdf is http://permanent.access.gpo.gov/gpo20582/ships.pdf


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You can view or even download the book plus a couple more at these sites.
A Book for Midwives - Hesperian Health Guides 
http://modernsurvivalonline.com/Files/medical/wtndentist_2010_Web_Full_Book.pdf 
Books and Resources | Hesperian Health Guides


----------

